# Hedgehogs into Canada? Easy. But what about the other way??



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

So, there has been 2 times so far where we have crossed the border from BC, Canada to Washington State to get our hedgehogs. We understand fully how to get them into Canada, but breeders have been asking us for trades. 

What do we need as Canadians to bring hedgehogs into the American states? 
I heard all you need is a health certificate? 
Correct me if I'm wrong...

Like we asked an officer at the crossing quickly and he didn't seem to understand fully, but what he said was we can't do any selling to make money or else it's considered "illegal", which makes sense because we are going into a country where we aren't citizens. But all we would be doing is an equal trade, no money involved...

OR!

We can bring the hedgehog to the states and say it has to come with us on our road trip and have it's health certificate, then trade, THEN bring back a different hedgie with its health certificate and because they are two different border guards they would never know they are different :lol: 

Please reply if you have any information about travelling to the states from Canada. Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to contact US customs in Washington state. From what I know when I was researching, it depends on the province as well as the state and they all have different regulations. 

The border crossing I had a baby go across at, required nothing other than bill of sale but she was pet only. It is a whole different storey if it's for breeding.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

How would they know if its for breeding or not though?

The first time I brought hedgies from the states I had 5 of them (2 boys and 3 girls) and the border inspectors thought they were all my pets :lol: I was like "Yes of course they're all my pets but Im also using them for breeding purposes too" and because I said I use them for breeding I didnt have to pay any taxes because then they are considered "commicial goods". Funny how that works.

Ill definitely try to look more into it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They ask if they are for breeding and there is more paperwork if they are for breeding. Again though, it depends on the state and province.


----------

